# Read on if you promise not to laugh,, maybe Iwill accept a slight giggle



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I made this sweater for my granddaughter and I don't know if I will give it to her. I by mistake forgot to change my needle size for only one side of the front of the sweater. Now one side is longer than the other. I don't know if I should sew buttons on and try and make the sides look similar, or someone told me i should leave the one side longer, like they make some sweaters now. Or should I just scrap it. I am a slower knitter, so this took me quite a while to knit, as I still work full time.. If you have stopped laughing, I would appreciate any and all comments. (Red faced to even show you this). I do know how to knit you know !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Give it to her! It is quite lovely!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Brendij said:


> Give it to her! It is quite lovely!


I agree. It's Beautiful!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh you aren't the only one to produce crooked tops. Can you add a tab with button to the side so long side gets pulled over like a wrap? Designer top!!! What yarn? Very pretty.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

She'll love it because YOU made it especially for her! Besides, how often do you see kids with their sweaters buttoned? Beautiful work!


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

It's beautiful, but it's not right.
Fix it please.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

I didn't laugh, I'm a slow knitter too and I felt bad for you.
SAM Q


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

The only reason we're really laughing is because we've all done it. My advice? Stretch that sucker until it fits and give it to her. It's beautiful! Think of it this way...it is ONE of a kind! LOL Bet you don't do it again, too, so that's a plus.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Give it to her, chalk it up as a lesson well learned...that is how we all learn, by the mistakes we make. There are no knitting police...not yet, anyway. She will outgrow it before you could frog it and reknit it anyway. BTW, it is VERY cute! You did a great job.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

If you don't want to give it to her as is (and it is adorable), can you dis-assemble enough to remove and reknit the left front? It looks like you knit the fronts separately and seamed at the sides. You may need to remove and reknit the borders but then you would feel like it's the way you wanted it to be.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Try taking the button band off the longer side and making it tighter. It may save you ripping out the whole piece. You can see the band is really wavy


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so happy someone else knits like me.
I just knit a girls shrug and the sleeves were were way to long but I thought thats what the pattern said, so got it all finished and started on the band, ran out of yarn...so decided to rip out the sleeves, they were already sewed in the body. So did that and ripped them out and made them shorter so now hope I have enough to finished the band.. what a waste of time but it is cute. Good luck with your cute little sweater. 
Now I have to call AT&T for my computer. Oh happy day. Wish me luck.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


Great idea. It is a very pretty sweater. I would turn collar on long side add Buttons and not say anything.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I know it's a real PITA, but the sweater needs to be fixed. Do you really want your GD to wear something that is off? You say you're red-faced to show it to strangers on KP, imagine how many people who know you will see it on her and wonder what is wrong with it, if it gets worn at all. This is your work being exhibited and it is otherwise quite lovely.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It is so pretty, I would have to take apart and reknit the side. If it wasn't so lovely, I might not bother.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

It's such a cute sweater and especially for your Gram. Could you block it to make the front's match? What kind of yarn did you use.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Not laughing. There are no real mistakes when something is said or done with love. Give it to her & pray that the bright, sunny happy colors will encourage her to be those things without needing to be perfect. If she can grow up seeing herself that way, she'll be a powerful, peace-filled woman.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

You will never be happy with it, so it needs to be fixed. That should have been seen before you put it all together, but unfortunately you will have to take the band off and reknit the front that is wrong.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

DO. NOT. SCRAP. IT. If you're going to block it (and maybe this might entice you to), I'd "exaggerate" the difference in the length (i.e. pulling it a bit longer), turn the top over on that side (near the neck) as if making a lapel, and place an oversized button there! It would definitely be a "design element," and nobody else would have one like it! Who know? You might even start a fashion trend!!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Whole new trend in baby sweaters, give it.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Add some ribbons,bows and other dangly bits to the longer edge and make it a design feature. There are lots of asymetrical designs around, and you have just made one. I love it.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Give it to her. It will never sit so immaculately as you have laid it out so probably won't show the difference when she's wearing it. Also little ones grow so quickly it would be a shame to waste it.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

It's beautifully knitted with lovely yarn except one side is too large to leave, but that is my opinion. I would undo the larger side and re-knit it. The yarn wouldn't need to be wasted, I would re-use it to do the correct size. My concience wouldn't let it go as it is. Sorry :sm25:


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't laugh; I gasped!!! 

How about running an orange piece of yarn on your sewing needle, in and out, up the front where that orange row is. Then gently pull on each end while shirring up the front. It's a sweet sweater and worth trying that first. The underarm sides aren't as noticeable as the front and that would pull it up some. Good luck...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Why would you scrap it when you could simply remove and re-knit the front piece? I did this once as well - I'm sure many of us did!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

I like my idea or the newest one by shifting it to look like a ruffly element. Great idea ishirl.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Shirring . Not shifting. Damn tablet.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

if she does not like it, open the one side up and redo. thats what i would do.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Not being a knitter I can't offer any advice other than to say some of the suggestions here sound like they're worth trying. I wouldn't leave it as is. I do want to say, you work is lovely and the colors are so pretty. Also want to say, I didn't laugh or even chuckle, having made enough of my own "goofs" to know better.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think you'll be happy unless you unpick the long side & re knit it.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Leave it as it is,off set is the style now. And it is really cute.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

It's such a pretty sweater and it would be heart breaking if your GD didn't wear it. I would try to pick it out and reknit the front so that all your beautiful work is not wasted.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

This is a great idea! ♥ Beautiful sweater!♥


impatient knitter said:


> DO. NOT. SCRAP. IT. If you're going to block it (and maybe this might entice you to), I'd "exaggerate" the difference in the length (i.e. pulling it a bit longer), turn the top over on that side (near the neck) as if making a lapel, and place an oversized button there! It would definitely be a "design element," and nobody else would have one like it! Who know? You might even start a fashion trend!!


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

You are not happy with it now the only thing that will make you feel better is to fix it.
Unpick the front bands and redo to match.. Using the smaller sized needles. It will not take long.
I could be very pretty.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I absolutely feel your pain. I was 2/3 finished the front of a pullover featuring a very colorful hockey player. It was when I compared front to back (already finished) that I discovered I forgot to switch needle sizes after the bottom ribbing. There was no way to make the pieces match. 

I also discovered that undoing all the colorwork took longer than knitting it. 

Whenever you look at that sweater you will remember the error. If you can disguise it (lots of great ideas given) and laugh at it, then just leave it. If it will make you cringe with embarrassment then fix it. 

Either way, your granddaughter will love ❤ it because it came from you.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

It's very lovely, and I think that if it really bothers you so much, I'd try adding a fudge row on the short side. Having learned through many kknitting lessons, I always knit the sleeves and front together at the same time, it saves a lot of headaches. On the whole, at this age, the youngin's grow quickly, and You should not be embarrassed with you loving effort, block it, and enjoy...Just when they're older and asking for some knitting assistance, you'll have a good story to tell!

I would recommend doing as little as it takes to align, and concentrate on the wee one! Just shows none of us is perrfect!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would be reknitting it, but that is just me.

Since no one else has asked, do you have a pattern source? It is lovely!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm with everyone else, it needs to be reknitted the front piece. You will be surprise how fast you can knit it up the second time around. At least that's how I feel when I need to redo something. 

I would be interest in the pattern source., it's a beautiful sweater, the pattern, color and yarn.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

What a shame as it's beautiful but must admit I would have to undo that front and put it right.


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

You tell her it's the new asymmetrical sweater design. It's really cute.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I would have to take it apart and fix it. Not even chuckling because I know that's a mistake I could make! And I'd be really annoyed at myself, because I'd have to fix it.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I would take the long side a remove the amount of rows to make it match the short row making sure you use the needle size used for the long side. We've all done something like this. Chalk it up to lesson learned. It is a very pretty sweater.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

SAM Q said:


> It's beautiful, but it's not right.
> Fix it please.


 :sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Ai would redo the band, it looks wavy. But it is cute, worth taking the time!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The sweater is so cute. I think this is how all those long side sweaters were invented. Someone made an error along the way and it became a fashion not a flaw. You are now an official designer!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

frog the offending front. if you are not happy with it, you will never like it. she may, but you won't.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> I made this sweater for my granddaughter and I don't know if I will give it to her. I by mistake forgot to change my needle size for only one side of the front of the sweater. Now one side is longer than the other. I don't know if I should sew buttons on and try and make the sides look similar, or someone told me i should leave the one side longer, like they make some sweaters now. Or should I just scrap it. I am a slower knitter, so this took me quite a while to knit, as I still work full time.. If you have stopped laughing, I would appreciate any and all comments. (Red faced to even show you this). I do know how to knit you know !!!!!!!!!


So much work and it is precious. If I were doing it, I probably would have committed hary-cary by now. I've seen adult jacket/sweaters knitted this way on purpose. Someone else probably has a better solution but if it were me, I'd sew buttons on the shorter side and put velcro underneath since you don't have buttonholes. Guess you could make loops in place of the buttonholes. I know there is a way, Grandma, and your granddaughter will be right in style. Keep the faith!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It happens to the best of us. I made a cardigan for my father when I was about 20 years old and one side of the front of the cardigan had 20 stitches more than the other ( yes it was very thin fingering yarn) had to undo it after he tried it on and asked if he should wear it lopsided!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Brendij said:


> Give it to her! It is quite lovely!


DITTO!!! Colors are terrific, she will love it!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


I think that would work nicely too I'm not laughing I think we've all made a mistake at one time or another it's a very beautiful little sweater


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been there too you can do all of the above but it's your final decision.... It's beautiful an it ok to fail you learn from your mistakes hopefully..


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I disagree with kponsw this seems to be the fashion but if it really bothers you then redo it or you could make a pillow out of it by stuffing it and sewing it shut with a note so that in adulthood it will be a chuckle you can always make the grand other things......give it a think and decide......


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very pretty give it to her. Just remember that every mistake makes it an original item.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


I agree. I did this with a cardigan that I crocheted from left over wool and was asked if it was a 'designer' pattern. Anyway, it's a beautiful design and colour and will be unique.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would sew a running stitch with the yarn used and pull it to make a gathered effect then secure it or make a bow of the same yarn and attach it at an angle for interest..Or make a small knitted garter stitch triangle sew it on and from the point of the triangle embroider a chain stitch or knit an I cord to make it a kite..With todays style it fits right in..Give it to her I'm sure she won't mind...I'm not laughing as I see a creation..I'm working on a sweater that because I kept getting the Owl cable on the wrong side..I finally said enough, and created the inside-out sweater as I didn't want to begin the whole thing over again...I posted a picture of where I was on it the other day...So I'm certainly not going to laugh...Your knitting is perfect...


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd have to fix it but that's just me.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

It's perfect! A lot of tops are asymmetrical. Just let it hang longer on one side.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Can I ask you what the wool you used love the colours


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

Give it to her, it's a "Grandma" special....I would gather up the long side from the bottom, making the bottom edges even, fold over at the top and add a large button in pink, lime green or orange. I wouldn't put any buttons down the front. If asked say, "YES, I wanted it to look that way". It will become a family heirloom...


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

Give it to her, it's a "Grandma" special....I would gather up the long side from the bottom, making the bottom edges even, fold over at the top and add a large button in pink, lime green or orange. I wouldn't put any buttons down the front. If asked say, "YES, I wanted it to look that way". It will become a family heirloom...


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

It's very pretty, you could just say it's a design element and not worry about it.????


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You could try pinning and steaming the shorter side - coaxing it a little longer and it will not be as noticeable.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

kponsw said:


> I know it's a real PITA, but the sweater needs to be fixed. Do you really want your GD to wear something that is off? You say you're red-faced to show it to strangers on KP, imagine how many people who know you will see it on her and wonder what is wrong with it, if it gets worn at all. This is your work being exhibited and it is otherwise quite lovely.


I agree. If I were the Mom, this would be worn only in the house, and one or twice then quietly disappear. And I'd get a tight stomach if I heard other things were being made for my daughter. I feel badly saying this, but I'm being honest, and went through this with my MIL and hand made fancy dresses. It's far too pretty overall and reflects too much hard work to risk this.


----------



## Filmalee (Aug 25, 2015)

I would fix it but thats the way I am, I tend to rip it if I don't like it, which it seems to me that you don't and thats why your asking others. Boy what a run on sentence. sorry........


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Give it to her. Maybe put a snap to the side of the sweater and snap it there. It is lovely and no one is laughing.


----------



## woollypal (Nov 1, 2016)

Am feeling the pain/laughter. Reminds me of decades ago sewing project. Felt so proud I had finally basted a sleeve cap into place, only to discover I had attached it to a crotch seam of the pants!


----------



## kitty knitter (Oct 3, 2016)

First, the sweater is adorable. I think everyone has done something similar in their knitting and crafting career. I think you have received several possible solutions to your dilemma. However, the ultimate decision is yours. My mother once told me that every handcrafted item has one "flaw" whether you can see it or not. Consider your comfort level as well as that of your intended recipient. Best of luck with whatever option you select. :sm02:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

This is why I love top down patterns - they are so much easier and quicker for me. And of course I still make mistakes, but because all the parts are made at the same time in one piece, this one mistake couldn't happen. But I agree that's a pretty yarn and stitch pattern and I hope you do find a way to fix it so it gets used. :sm08:


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with Marilyngf...Undo the band on the longer side, and make it shorter and fit it with a little stretch to the longer side.
It is a beautiful sweater and lovely colors. You are not alone to have made this mistake.. Either way its beautiful.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the every knitter's club. All of us have done this or something similar. The "fix" depends on you. There are many good suggestions. I might try gathering the long side until it is the same and then adding a button or knit flower on the side although, honestly, it would bother me so much that I would probably frog and re-knit. The sweater pattern is adorable and the yarn is beautiful.


----------



## vivian36265 (Dec 13, 2016)

Give it to her. It is beautiful.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


This is exactly what I was thinking. I've seen pullover sweaters with this feature - one side of collar longer, then turned down with button on corner. Try that. And by the way, the colors are lovely. It's a beautiful little sweater.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree. Match the bottom and lay the extra back at the neck and place a button to make it look like a one sided color. No one will know you didn't mean to do that. PS, show a picture with what you decided to do.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

If you take too long to sort the problem she will have grown out of the garment. Go for the quickest fixes possible. 
I tend to favour the shorter button band together with some careful blocking if possible.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You are not on your own, I recently made a sweater for myself, and miscounted the rows one side. It,s sitting in the closet, I am not going to unpick it,and the yarn is so beautifully soft


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous, and you should definitely give it to her!

Hazel


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work, even designer work! If you feel the need to fix it then do do but only because YOU feel the need to fix it, not because someone else tells you to fix it!


----------



## Gen (Apr 8, 2011)

Wisjean: This darling sweater only needs a bit of tweaking to be the sweetest cardigan I've seen. Looking at it from a great grandmother's perspective, I can imagine the suggestion to turn the corner of the collar down with a color-matched button would put your little one in the forefront of the "latest design" in children's wear. I can see it happening now!!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

have you looked at some of todays fashions??? Uneven hems, droopy hems, etc. She'll be right in style. :O)


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd line up the bottom edges, place buttons and let the 'flap' at the collar be a design element... maybe add a solid colored flower or pin to it...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


I like this suggestion. Hope it works.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I did something similar. I had w2 different size needles when I knit a dishcloth but that came out okay.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

It's very cute


----------



## roalin (Oct 26, 2012)

I think the idea to make a lapel on the long side & add buttons is great...improvise!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

It is a darling sweater. Try stretching it see if that works and then turn collar back. I have a sweater for myself with this same problem but I haven't put it together yet so I can take it out. This is why I always knit sleeves and fronts together. 
The one I have with the problem now was tooooo heavy to kit together. Good luck. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## noncie (Jan 21, 2017)

Give it to her. Asymmetrical is in. She will be oh soooo stylish!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

It is a beautiful sweater. How about adding a tassle to the bottom of the long end. It will give a finished look and you can call it a design element.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear I'm not the only one who has done this. I would take it apart and redo the whoopsie side. I'm a little OCD about my knitting though.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would try to fix it


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

It is beautiful and colorful. Great job


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Everyone of us have made a silly mistake! Me, well I'm sorry to say I would have to redo the long side, but thats me! If you are questioning it you must think you have to redo it also. 

All the suggestions are great but in the end it will have to be your decision! 

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> Oh you aren't the only one to produce crooked tops. Can you add a tab with button to the side so long side gets pulled over like a wrap? Designer top!!! What yarn? Very pretty.


Great idea!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

lindamarcella said:


> If you don't want to give it to her as is (and it is adorable), can you dis-assemble enough to remove and reknit the left front? It looks like you knit the fronts separately and seamed at the sides. You may need to remove and reknit the borders but then you would feel like it's the way you wanted it to be.


I did not read all the comments. But I agree with the above. I say, If it is going to bother you, fix it.

Also, sounds familiar to me. It is a laugh or cry moment when you discover the mistake. The worst feeling is when I discover the mistake after I sew the pieces together and weave in the ends really well.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


 Another great idea!

I say try something like this and give it to her with pride of a finished gift.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I like the second picture. Give it to her. The little one will not know the difference, and she/he will probably leave it open anyway.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

What yarn did you use. Love it.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Very pretty and I love the pattern. I would give it to her.. Not laughing..


----------



## tat2frk (Feb 11, 2017)

I think the sweater is beautiful. If I would of knitted it I would of had one long sleeve and one short sleeve. Lol


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You could use it as an uneven wrap if you pull it over some more or down with a lg button.


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

Unique ..... it will be loved by her.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

JackieS said:


> The only reason we're really laughing is because we've all done it. My advice? Stretch that sucker until it fits and give it to her. It's beautiful! Think of it this way...it is ONE of a kind! LOL Bet you don't do it again, too, so that's a plus.


Exactly this ! We have ALL done it ! That's why we're all laughing - we recognize ourselves !


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

If I were you, I would re-knit the button band, using a smaller needle. Then you may have little to no excess length on that side. If there was any at all, you could simply fold over one side at the top, attach a button, and make a one-sided lapel. You could also do something similar at the bottom by adding a button to one side and pulling the edge over an inch or two to one side and make it look like a fold-over sweater. You will then have a lovely and unique sweater. Re-doing the entire side would be way too much work. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I would redo the front bands and see if you can pick up the stitches on different needles to get a similar stitch count and finish the bands


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have seen sweaters designed that way. She will outgrow it soon enough so just give it to her now. She is not old enough yet to be so particular.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I doubt anyone is laughing. Just so sorry for your problem, hope you come up with a solution.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I doubt anyone is laughing. Just so sorry for your problem, hope you come up with a solution.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Give it to her. As active as kids are, no one will notice. Besides, they seldom button them. It's beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep - we've all done that! no need to feel embarrassed. I was once pushed for time to finish an order for a handspun jacket. The spinning had taken a little longer than planned and when I started sewing it up, I realised I had managed to knit 2 left fronts!!! :sm12: Luckily it was a drop shoulder design, so I only had to frog to the start of the neck shaping :sm24: .
I think she'll love it and the idea of a wrap over on the bottom button is fab. :sm24:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

we all make mistakes some time we can put it right looks good any way


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


Now this is So Clever !!!


----------



## Lighthouse37 (Apr 13, 2015)

I would leave it.. your GD looks rather young from the size in the pic.. I taught first grade & believe me the kids never put their sweaters on evenly so they always looked like that.. all your hard work she will love, because you made it just for her.. don't beat yourself up on any mistakes you make on children's things ..they outgrow them too fast.. I know I raised 5 that I knit or crochet for... then there were the GK.. they love things made by GM.. Keep Knitting !!!! Be Happy....


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


This is what I would do, I think Janpeonys got a great idea!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I think it's cute. I would put some buttons on it.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

It's fine, very pretty. Only thing I'd try if it's bothering you is wetting it and see if you could stretch down the shorter side a bit and then add the buttons.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Asymmetrical is in style just now, you fashionista. Some kind of embellishment would accent your "design element" if you want to go this route.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I would call it a design element! It's very cute and will look just fine on the little one.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the idea of keeping the bottom even, pulling up the extra material so it is at the top. Fold the extra over so it is like a small part of a collar and anchor it with a small crocheted flower or decorative button for a fashion statement.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh no...love the colors????


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

How well do you know your granddaughter's mother, your daughter or daughter-in-law? She is the one who will make the decision on whether or not the sweater gets worn. My grandsons' mother only lets them wear 'perfect' things that look like they came from a clothing store. and if it looks a little 'different' like the Quynn hat I made she won't even try it. I would definitely redo. Love the colorway!


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I am a bit of a perfectionist, and it would worry me- I think I would just unravel the longer side to match the other - it's worth the effort, it's lovely, and I bet you would feel happier. Winifred.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I think your sweater has character...and I'm sure your GD would agree with me.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Leave it asymmetric.
She'll be right in vogue!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's quite pretty. Could you add more length to the shorter side with the smaller needles until it reaches the correct length? It would make the ribbing section A little bit longer but with such colorful pattern it might just blend in


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

SAM Q said:


> It's beautiful, but it's not right.
> Fix it please.


NO!!! Let her wear and then keep it for years to come. When she is older, it will be a conversation piece with lots of chuckles! It is truly beautiful. Take yarn and thread thru long side and pull up a little bit. Not perfect, but it doesn' t have to be.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It is a very cute sweater.I would have to remove the longer side and redo it, but that is just me.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I would take the button band off. Then pick up and re-knit the button 
band with fewer stitches. That will help make the longer side shorter.
I appears to be a childs sweater. They outgrow thing very fast and don't
notice small mistakes.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> I made this sweater for my granddaughter and I don't know if I will give it to her. I by mistake forgot to change my needle size for only one side of the front of the sweater. Now one side is longer than the other. I don't know if I should sew buttons on and try and make the sides look similar, or someone told me i should leave the one side longer, like they make some sweaters now. Or should I just scrap it. I am a slower knitter, so this took me quite a while to knit, as I still work full time.. If you have stopped laughing, I would appreciate any and all comments. (Red faced to even show you this). I do know how to knit you know !!!!!!!!!


Have you decided on what you are going to do? 
What pattern did you use?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


I sure would give this idea a try. If not, like someone else said, block it aggressively to make the sides more even. I would give it. A gift from your heart. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

EVERYTHING I create has a mistake in it.....it's my way of making it one-of-a-kind, though never intentional. hahaha. I think this is so adorable, you fixed it just fine, congratulations on becoming more knitting educated....you learned something, now move on and upward.


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

I would try and hem the long side and then block it so it is neat.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

First let me say I like quirky clothing so let that determine how much weight you give to my opinion. Because the ribbing/eyelets look different from side to side I would place a button or buttons as you have it arranged in the first photo and try to find a way to accent the asymmetry even more. If you won't be happy with that, frog it. Though when I first started quilting, I was told there are no mistakes, there are only design opportunities. So the bottom line is can you make this design opportunity work for you?

ADDENDUM: Though I do like the lapel idea also.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Try taking the button band off the longer side and making it tighter. It may save you ripping out the whole piece. You can see the band is really wavy


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


This suggestion just might work. It wouldn't ruin anything by trying it. I think the majority of us have had this problem. Let us know please what you did to correct it.


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

What a shame. It's really pretty. Good luck.


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> Try taking the button band off the longer side and making it tighter. It may save you ripping out the whole piece. You can see the band is really wavy


I thought this also. Reknit the band on the longer side and that may make it look better and closer in size to the other side.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's lovely. I'd hate to have to redo that side. I like someone's idea bout emphasizing the difference (as I've seen in pictures) with beads and/or a tassle an it will look like you planned it! I think I'd ask her if she'd wear it like that. If she says no, I guess it's redo time!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's very pretty, it's a 'design element' )


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

If it were me I to would fix it. But being a sort of new knitter.
If you wash it will it shrink and make it look better or worse?
Your choice, maybe you should ask the granddaughter's mother's
opinion.


----------



## Nutja (Feb 10, 2017)

I feel better now. I like the idea of folding the top edge back with a matching button. I think it is to pretty to scrap.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

I like it. It looks like it was designed that way.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh please, it is beautiful just as it is! Just think of this as a "Design Element" and all will be fine! Lovely yarn and it looks like a lot of work in it!


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

It would be cute to stitch it up as is and make a pillow. Remember, " All mistakes are made with love". She will know you put a lot of love into that sweater.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

it is very pretty


----------



## ladyjunebug (Feb 9, 2017)

No one laughed. We feel for you. In fact I have used the fold-back-and-add-button-to make a lapel technique myself. It is also in style. I am also a slow knitter. That is why I am working on Christmas presents now. I am making a deep Merlot fingering yarn into a lacy shawl for a friend. I have ripped it out four times trying to find The Right pattern. Hope I'm not still working on it in November!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I love it. I've done it a few times myself.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> Ps, pull over, then turn long side collar area back n add matching button to hold it back. It becomes a little lapel but balances n holds.


Aren't you clever?? sounds like a great solution to me! BTW, wouldn't dream of laughing at someone else's mistake - made too many of my own!!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

It's very pretty. Just undo and reknit the side that is wrong.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

You will never be happy with it until it is perfect and it will be worth the extra effort to make it tighter.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree. Take off the button band on the longer side and just pick up fewer stitches when you redo it to ease in the extra length.



marilyngf said:


> Try taking the button band off the longer side and making it tighter. It may save you ripping out the whole piece. You can see the band is really wavy


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

It is a lovely cardigan....I would try and save it somehow.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the colors and the pattern and would fix it just because it would bug me to know it wasn't my best work. 
And I think we have all done that at least once.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Asymetric sweaters are in for adults, who's to say your granddaughter's not a trendsetter. How about a big colorful button at the top?


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

We all make mistakes, whether it is sewing, embroidery or knitting. I have had my share of "unique" items. Sometimes it becomes a learning lesson and sometimes I just tell myself "this is one of a kind" make the best of it and go to my next project. The sweater is darling and I'm sure your GD won't mind a bit. I like the suggestion of matching the bottom of the sweater and turning back that one side and put a button on it. Love the yarn. I once got a sleeve in upside down - guess it would have been ok if I wanted to go around with my arm up in the air but I decided I had better "riper out and redo" I can laugh about it now but didn't see the humor in it at the time. (and,I had been sewing for a number of years)


----------



## hillclimber222 (Oct 7, 2014)

Janpeonys said:


> Oh you aren't the only one to produce crooked tops. Can you add a tab with button to the side so long side gets pulled over like a wrap? Designer top!!! What yarn? Very pretty.


This sounds like a possibility! I'd try it first and see how it looks since it would be an easy fix. If it doesn't look right, I think my choice would be to redo it. (Grumbling the entire time!!). It is a really cute sweater!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

It's beautiful.I would try to stretch the short side.I love the yarn that you used..


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Do babies not wiggle and wriggle and look so cute.... a yummy bright little top which will give anyone a smile!
Tashi


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

I would go with the asymmetrical look to the front; Hey, makes it all the more a one-of-a-kind. Definitely original. I could show you pictures that would make you laugh so hard... This doesn't even count. I once made myself a sloppy sweater for wearing at home and finished the shoulders with a 3 needle BO done on the right side of the work instead of the inside. Once I've finished seaming something, it's finished. I wore it like that until the Bernat Waverly, soft & cozy yarn, stretched out and pilled so badly that I just threw it out, made it through 3 washes.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Janpeonys gave you an excellent suggestion. I think that would becuter than original pattern.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Been there......LOL .... After yelling at myself a little, I laughed and laughed until I had tears rolling down my face. I blocked the smaller side to make it bigger and left off the buttons except the top one. ...


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

Its lovely. But if you do want to change it how about matching up the bottom edge then doing one of two things 1) re do just the top section to realign the neck or 2) fold the top over to make a feature of it and perhaps add a few knitted flowers on the "new turned over flap".


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

ladystarshine said:


> I made this sweater for my granddaughter and I don't know if I will give it to her. I by mistake forgot to change my needle size for only one side of the front of the sweater. Now one side is longer than the other. I don't know if I should sew buttons on and try and make the sides look similar, or someone told me i should leave the one side longer, like they make some sweaters now. Or should I just scrap it. I am a slower knitter, so this took me quite a while to knit, as I still work full time.. If you have stopped laughing, I would appreciate any and all comments. (Red faced to even show you this). I do know how to knit you know !!!!!!!!!


How old is she? She might not even notice the difference. Would blocking only the shorter side help?

You knitted this with love, give it to her. She will the lovely colors.

I had knitted a basket weave baby blanket 10 sts. by 10 row square. Had to stop to use the needles I was using for another project. When I came back to knit the blanket I used the same size needles but a different brand. When I finished, blocked it, all looked good. After I unpinned and was folding I noticed one side looked shorter. I did not want to give it to anyone.

When my daughter in laws mother came she asked what I have been kniiting so I showed her a few things. She just grabbed this blanket and another in variegated yarn. I showed her it was slightly shorter one side, just about an inch. She is not a knitter but loved what I had made.

She just held them in her hands till she got to the car.


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

ladystarshine said:


> I made this sweater for my granddaughter and I don't know if I will give it to her. I by mistake forgot to change my needle size for only one side of the front of the sweater. Now one side is longer than the other. I don't know if I should sew buttons on and try and make the sides look similar, or someone told me i should leave the one side longer, like they make some sweaters now. Or should I just scrap it. I am a slower knitter, so this took me quite a while to knit, as I still work full time.. If you have stopped laughing, I would appreciate any and all comments. (Red faced to even show you this). I do know how to knit you know !!!!!!!!!


Hi, this is very nice. Can you share the pattern please, yarn and needle size you used? I would like to knit for my grand daughter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

The pattern is Sirdar 7009- crafter and I used crofter yarn


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

It's so colourful, go ahead give it to her she will never know and you can tell her about it when she is older. What wool is it.


----------



## helengariepy (Jul 29, 2016)

It looks beautiful. I would not start it over... I would be creative with how it turned out. I would pull up the side that is too long but in the neck area, tack it down to make a lapel, like someone else stated. On the lapel, I would put one of those metal decorative things from the craft store (flat ABC or other child item) or a tiny little teddy bear, (or if the child still uses a pacifier, you could add a ribbon like the collar, put a velcro or something like that so the pacifier can be attached to it and that way she won't drop it anywhere) then finish the new edge at the top with either a decorative border that works with it (ex pico) or one similar to what was there originally (ribbing). Like Bob Ross would say, it's just a "happy little accident" that can end up being a cute little creation made just for her.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

SAM Q said:


> It's beautiful, but it's not right.
> Fix it please.


NO!!! LEAVE IT AS IT IS - SHE WILL LOVE IT ANY WAY!! ONE SLEEVE LONGER? DOESN'T MATTER!!!


----------



## clement (Jan 19, 2012)

I would pick up and knit stitches on the short side at the bottom and continue knitting to the right size


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like it. No laughing from me


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

First thing my son said when he saw the sweater was " nice sweater". So it is a new style and you know her mom will never think otherwise.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Been there. Done that. Personally, I'd opt to fix it. But that's just me. . I do feel your pain though. I'm a slow knitter and make plenty of mistakes myself that I have to turn around and fix.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful yarn though.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> I made this sweater for my granddaughter and I don't know if I will give it to her. I by mistake forgot to change my needle size for only one side of the front of the sweater. Now one side is longer than the other. I don't know if I should sew buttons on and try and make the sides look similar, or someone told me i should leave the one side longer, like they make some sweaters now. Or should I just scrap it. I am a slower knitter, so this took me quite a while to knit, as I still work full time.. If you have stopped laughing, I would appreciate any and all comments. (Red faced to even show you this). I do know how to knit you know !!!!!!!!!


I think it quite nice and as someone has told you having one side longer than the other is all the rage. Give it and say thats how it was meant be. You did well :sm24:


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Janpeonys said:


> Oh you aren't the only one to produce crooked tops. Can you add a tab with button to the side so long side gets pulled over like a wrap? Designer top!!! What yarn? Very pretty.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I definitely would fix it. It is so cute that it is worth being fixed.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

There are plenty of asymetrical patterns out there. you are a style setter!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If it were me, I would fix it as it is a gift to your granddaughter. Doesn't she deserve your best workmanship? It is so pretty otherwise.


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

it's a darling pattern. I'd try to fix it. The yarn is beautiful. Maybe someone in a yarn shop could help u. If u can find a yarn shop. Our's went out in Michigan. Have two here in Tx. (we're winter Texans). One is "asheep at the wheel". Clever. the best band of all times is Asleep at the wheel here in Tx. Remember Take your kicks to route 66? They recorded that years ago and still going strong.


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

Give it to her. Tell her it's a "One of a kind" gift for her because she is so special. Shame to waste all that knitting.


----------

